# What am I doing?



## ApSciPhoto (Mar 10, 2011)

I'm finally working in the darkroom again.  I've been teaching in one for two years and trying to juggle several jobs as well as my own business that I'm way out of personal practice for my own work and knowledge.

I have a show coming up in a little over a week.  It's been nice to have a kick in the butt to produce something new. 

Anyway, I HAVE NO IDEA how to label my pieces.  This is the first show that I'm displaying something other than c-prints, so I'm looking for the terminology to put on the tag.

I'm loading objects into the enlarger (for example, butterfly wings or a microscope slide), making a photogram image (is it still a photogram even though the objects aren't directly on the paper, but enlarged?), then making a contact print on fiber paper.  What am I doing?

Thanks!


----------



## compur (Mar 10, 2011)

Shadowgrams.  

I made that up (I think).


----------



## maris (Mar 10, 2011)

Call them Direct Photographs. 

Just because the light sensitive emulsion is coated on paper rather than film-base doesn't stop them from being photographs. "Photograph" is a proud word with enormous cache. That's why people who make computer printout pictures want to call them photographs. And, I urge, avoid the term "print". Calling a photograph a print denigrates it, cuts the perceived value out of it, and consigns it to the general anonymity of "just another print".


----------



## J.Kendall (Mar 17, 2011)

Combine those last two suggestions...Shadowgraphs? Or you could probably still call them photograms, because technically thats what they still are.


----------



## ann (Mar 17, 2011)

photograms, and what are they printed on fiber or RC paper. Usually fiber prints are called silver gelatin and if toned that would be included.


----------

